# Bolt streaming device limit



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

Have two Amazon fire sticks and they stream wonderfully from the bolt app.

Today I *tried* to add a Fire-TV because it has a wired connection and I was hoping it would do as well or better.

The Fire-tv connects and I can see my shows but if I try to watch something it says "not out of home network" or something and I'm on the same router as the fire sticks.

So just for fun I tried the app on my Android phone and it does the same thing!

Wasted some time with the "chat" support and rebooted and reinstalled the app, yada, yada, yada. Still no love.

Is there a limit on how many devices and how where do you reset it ?

OH, AND I STILL HAVE TO SUSPEND THE BOLT AND TURN THE TV ON FIRST TO AVOID THE HDCMP ERROR...but that's another story.


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

So this morning I tried the phone app again and magically it works.

Beautiful picture too.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The Bolt will do two (2) simultaneous streams,

The Bolt is also limited to a total of 12 devices (unique IP Clients), but that number can be reset when you get to 13
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10266330#post10266330

View your Bolt Stream Info page: http://<IP Address of Bolt>:49152/sysinfo


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks CoxInPHX, I can see that I have 5/12. I can see the phone when it connects and streams. What's weird is that the app *is* connecting to the Tivo because I can see my shows. But when I try to watch one same issue. "Out-of-home" streaming is not permitted Error Code E=8, V=-1.

I went and got a new Fire TV ( this is the new model btw ).

Also tried plugging the FTV directly into the router that the Bolt is plugged into.

Would it hurt to reset my Bolt ? Like is there a factory reset ?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Try uninstalling the TiVo app on the FireTV and reinstalling. I have had this happen on a Android device, and reinstalling the TiVo app resolved it.

Reboot the Bolt also.

Is the Bolt wired Ethernet, or using MoCA or WiFi?


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

measel said:


> Thanks CoxInPHX, I can see that I have 5/12. I can see the phone when it connects and streams. What's weird is that the app *is* connecting to the Tivo because I can see my shows. But when I try to watch one same issue. "Out-of-home" streaming is not permitted Error Code E=8, V=-1.
> 
> I went and got a new Fire TV ( this is the new model btw ).
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue. The Tivo App on my Fire TV worked the first time I used it. I was able to stream from the Bolt. The next time I tried, it gave me the "Out of home streaming isnot permitted for the DVR" message. I assume that it knows that it is home by the LAN address assigned to the Fire TV? Since that did not change between the first and second times, I don't see why the error should occur.

I have logged out and back in and sometimes this will fix but then then next time I use the app, it denies streaming again. I guess this is a Beta app, the help functions open a 404 screen


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

CaptainTiVO said:


> I guess this is a Beta app, the help functions open a 404 screen


One does say Beta, is this the App?
http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Amazon-Fire-TV-Beta/dp/B0160MG4WY/


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

CoxInPHX said:


> One does say Beta, is this the App?
> http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Amazon-Fire-TV-Beta/dp/B0160MG4WY/


Yep, that's the one I am using. There is another one :
http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Inc/dp/B006WBKPGA/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

but it says it's not compatible with Fire TV and will not let me download it.


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

So, now it's August and the Fire Sticks still work wonderfully, but the Fire TV only teases me by showing the recordings, show info, 
and until you press PLAY...

Well then you get the wonderful nondescript error of E=41, V=-1

List of E= would be entertaining


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

That is strange. My Fire TV in the backroom streams Bolt content really well with the beta app.. It is even wireless connected. I do have my Fire TV and Bolt on a static IPs. Is yours? Tomorrow if it will help I can go over my settings on Fire TV and my router (Netgear Nighthawk AC2600 x4S R7800) and see if I can reproduce your problem.. I also have a Fire stick that I use when on the go, and that streams also. In my case, the Fire TV (new model) is the superior streamer over the Fire stick as it should be.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

OmeneX said:


> That is strange. My Fire TV in the backroom streams Bolt content really well with the beta app.. It is even wireless connected. I do have my Fire TV and Bolt on a static IPs. Is yours? Tomorrow if it will help I can go over my settings on Fire TV and my router (Netgear Nighthawk AC2600 x4S R7800) and see if I can reproduce your problem.. I also have a Fire stick that I use when on the go, and that streams also. In my case, the Fire TV (new model) is the superior streamer over the Fire stick as it should be.


The FireTV 4K works fine here with the Beta App too. From my Bolts and Roamio Pro.


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

I've managed to get this working. And out of home streaming on my phone (android).

There is a checkbox that says "Proxy Enabled" on the sysinfo page. 
It is blank and the Glide Tunnel Status says Disabled. When I checked the box the tunnel status changed to "Not Connected". I did this to get the out-of-home streaming working on the phone and the Fire TV.

Then I got an error that the movie was blocked for out-of-home streaming on the Fire TV....Ah ha...so it thought it was out of home with an IP address of 192.168.1.182 (dhcp). I changed it to a fixed IP of 192.168.1.6 ( bolt is at 192.168.1.10 ) and VIOLA, setup in-home streaming on the Fire TV. 
Thanks for all the suggestions and I hope this helps someone.

The sysinfo page is http://<BOLT IP>:49152/sysinfo

Wish I'd have figured this out yesterday before I binge caught up on "The Last Ship".

LOVING MY BOLT :up::up::up:


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

So I posted the previous note too soon. The FireTV still thinks it's remote and the quality is somewhere below...well fuzzy analog.

Tivo support never replied except with questions, which I answered, to get no reply. 

So I guess we will try the new Plex/HDHomerun DVD app.

You had such an opportunity and you don't even try. Sad.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

On my FireTV it looks much better than analog. It looks like 720P. It actually looks and works very well for what it is.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

You shouldn't need much configuration to get the Fire TV to work on your Network for TiVo. Especially if you have Fire Sticks and they are working properly - since the Fire Sticks and Fire TV use the same Fire OS software from Amazon.

At most maybe a static I.P. assignment (which you did).

Did you attempt a Factory Reset on the Fire TV like you mentioned above? Fully updated? If you do a factory reset, and setup the Fire TV **exactly** the same as you setup your Fire Sticks it should be working as well as the Fire Sticks do. Fire TV works even better then a Fire Stick in my experiences. Something *must* be different. Remove SD Cards from the Fire TV, use the same remote control, (not game controller). I would standardize as much as possible while testing. Even remove the Fire Sticks and any other competing clients from the Network while testing and do a boat load of Router/Tivo/FireTV resetting and clearing. Disable QOS setups, port blocking, other Static IPs, check network in general and anything else that could interfere.

Need a flat. free and clear baseline test result first. If Fire Sticks work, and Fire TV is not broken, then Fire TV should work as well if not better then Fire Sticks, all things being equal.

It's really that simple.


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

I broke down and got a mini for the bedroom and the WAF (wife acceptance factor ) is 10+. Advice - hook it up via moca.

Fire sticks still flawless, but fire tv same problem. Wired, same subnet, etc.

Found out that if I tell the fire tv to connect to the mini ( which I know will fail ) and then connect back to the bolt. It works great. Until the next time.

Oh, and the plex dvr...uh wait six months while they work it out.


----------



## kevini (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks, for the workaround. I was flushing the data on mine to get it working. It will work all night in "in home mode" and then when I power it down and up again it gets stuck in out of home mode. 

The proxy performance is poor in San Francisco for some reason and it can't hold 720P. 

Flushing the config was painful since I was signing in every night, very poor WAF. 

Hopefully TiVo fixes this since the Android and iOS apps work perfectly for me.


----------

